

Tesseract is now Crossfilter - mynameisraj
https://github.com/square/crossfilter

======
NyxWulf
From a branding point of view I like this name much better. It's much easier
to communicate, two simple words with obvious spellings. If I say hey you
should checkout Crossfilter, they can easily look that up. With Tesseract, not
so much. Crossfilter is also suggestive of what it does, and the name helps to
reinforce what it's for. Overall, very large improvement, imo.

------
scw
Presumably this is to prevent naming collision with the existing Tesseract, an
OCR engine. Its generally worth searching "my new awesome name" "software"
prior to picking a name.

~~~
dudus
Agreed, the first time I read about Tesseract/Crossfilter on HN a couple weeks
ago I clicked the link thinking it was a new version of the OCR. Just to find
out it was a completely unrelated project.

------
Maxious
Much better name and not just because of the naming collision. Tesseract was
really smart but you had to have a dictionary and know the company is Square
to get it. Crossfire has a huge potential audience of not just ubernerds.

~~~
psykotic
> Crossfire has a huge potential audience of not just ubernerds.

You apparently misread the name. That can't be a good sign. :)

~~~
Maxious
Oops, can I blame it on autocorrect ;)

------
benatkin
It also seems to have gained solid Node.js support.

